# Haven't laughed this hard in a long time....



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

If you are a star wars fan or if you find star wars fans amusing you will love this:

Herd of Star Wars Geeks....

http://www.ifilm.com/ifilm/product/f...00.html?cch=11


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I laughed....I cried.....then I laughed again!


Thanks Nicko, that was great!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am a huge Star Wars fan so I wasn't at all offended. 

The part were he is talking with Darth Vader is just too funny.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Personally, I thought Spock giving the crowd "the bird" was the highlight, though the whole thing was very funny!!!


----------



## anil (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree this was so funny that I nearly
fell of my chair


----------



## blueyedgourmet (Apr 18, 2002)

thanks for posting this.......I , too , enjoy the star wars movies altho I haven't seen the newest one yet......made me laff so hard


----------

